# Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht



## willi77 (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr mir evtl erstklassige Funkbissanzeiger empfehlen? Hinsichtlich Zuverlässigkeit, Bedienbarkeit, Wasserdichtigkeit und LANGZEIT-Haltbarkeit möchte ich keinerlei Kompromisse  eingehen.

Wichtig wäre noch: Ich benötige kein 3er Set, da ich eh nur mit zwei Ruten fischen darf. Aber es sollte die Möglichkeit geben zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt Komponenten nachzukaufen. Auch sollte die Herstellerfirma erreichbar sein, falls dochmal was kaputt geht.

Den Erfahrungsthread für Bissanzeiger haben ich mir angeschaut, allerdings bin ich von den 1000 Modellbezeichnungen etwas verwirrt worden 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Notung (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Hallo,
FOX RX aber du willst ja erreichbarkeit in Deutschland,
so wie ich es gelesen habe.
Also dann Carp Sounder Roc.

Gruß Marco


----------



## willi77 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Also hab mich jetzt mal etwas durchs Forum gewühlt... 

Delkims sind lt Homepage des Herstellers nicht 100% wasserdicht, von daher bin ich etwas skeptisch. Bei Fox ists das Gleiche.

Was bleibt da noch? Gibt es ein gutes Funksystem von Carpsounder? Oder gibts noch andere sehr gute Hersteller, von denen ich bisher noch nicht gelesen habe?


----------



## willi77 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> FOX RX aber du willst ja erreichbarkeit in Deutschland,
> so wie ich es gelesen habe.
> Also dann Carp Sounder Roc.
> ...



Danke, die Carpsounder guck ich mir mal an


----------



## Lupus (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Also ich weiß ja nicht was bei dir erstklassig heißt...ich bin seit langem in Besitz der Falcons von B.richi ich bin damit super zufrieden und ich gehe auch wirklich sehr viel fischen! Egal ob Dauerregen oder Schnee die teile haben alles mitgemacht! Auch 2 Kumpel von mir fischen damit lediglich einmal war ein Reciver defekt der wurde aber innerhalb weniger Tage kostenlos ausgetauscht!

Klar kann man auch wesentlich mehr Geld ausgeben...aber für was?

Zu den Fox ist vielleicht noch zu sagen, wenn da mal was defekt ist musst du sehr lange warten bis die repariert sind!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## colognecarp (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Unser Lupus sollte mal drüber nachdenken sich von B.ritchi Sponsern zu lassen :q


----------



## Lupus (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Ja ja da hast du recht!!!!:q:q

Ne mal ehrlich es gibt auch einige Sachen von denen die ich nicht besonders gut finde..da stimmt dann auch die Qualität nicht(z.B. die Rollen) Aber in Punkto Bissanzeiger und Zelte finde ich passt das Preis-Leistungsverhältniss einfach!


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Hallo,
ein Freund von mir hat auch diese B Richi Teile,
die dinger rauben mir beim angeln den letzten Nerv!
Alleine der Ton:v
Gruß


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Moin Willi,

Nenn uns doch mal einen Preis den du bereit bisz zu zahlen. Das macht es uns einfacher dir in Sachen Hersteller / Modell Tipps zu geben.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Klick mal hier:

http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/Fkt... Funk-Set&tablecounter=6&Hersteller=Sundridge

Das zweier Set kostet 94€, ein dreier Set gibt es auch, steht allerdings nicht online, am besten mal anrufen, das kostet dann 124€. Die sind fast baugleich mit den Falcons. 
Die Falcons gibt es bis Ende Januar noch für 120€ im dreier Set. Kann mich da Lupus`Meinung anschließen. Außerdem sollen die Askons von Askari gut sein, einen Test findest du im www, google hilt da weiter.

Gib mal "Bissanzeiger" in die Boardsuche ein, da findest du eine Menge zum lesen, vllt. ist da schon was dabei für dich.

Außerdem ist es wichtig das du weißt, was du willst und dich nicht anfixen lässt von dummen Sprüchen und Kommentaren.
Die Bissi`s sollen eine gute Qualität haben und bei einem Biss piesen. Und da gibt es einige von, auch wenn da nicht Fox, Delkim oder Carpsounder drauf steht. Und du fängst auch damit deine Fische.


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Hallo,
wie gesagt wenn du Made in Germany haben willst mit 
sehr guten Service dann bleibt nur die Firma  Carp Sounder!

Ach liebe Mitschreiber lest doch mal bitte genau, er will erstklassige Bisssanzeiger.
Also spielt doch Geld keine Rolle. Kauf dir bloß nicht so ein billig Set für 120€
das wirst du sonst bereuen.
Im vergleich zu die etwas teureren.

Gruß


----------



## CaSp3r (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie gesagt wenn du Made in Germany haben willst mit
> sehr guten Service dann bleibt nur die Firma  Carp Sounder!
> 
> ...




Ist deiner Meinung nach billig immer schlecht????


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Hallo,
ne, sonst würde ich ja nicht die Chub Outkast hier am Board
empfehlen!

Und was kostet den noch ein Fox Rx Set schlappe 390€ oder noch weniger. Und ich habe was auf das ich mich verlassen kann. Und kann auch wieder einen hohen Wiederverkaufswert erzielen. Da es immer gesuchte Bissanzeiger bleiben.
Gruß


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Mahlzeit,



> Ist deiner Meinung nach billig immer schlecht????


 
Bitte hier in diesem Thread nicht das Thema in diese Richtung lenken.
Das bringt weder uns noch dem TE was.


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Hallo,
ja wirklich, ich glaube manchmal wenn man hier am Board gutes Tackle fischtoder empfiehlt, wird man gleich ausgeschlossen und runter gemacht!

Wenn ihr euch nur billig Gerät leisten könnt, dann ist es halt so!

Aber es gibt auch noch Menschen die wo Geld haben und das Geld gerne in Angelsachen investieren.
Ich habe meine Freude damit!!!!!!

Klar fange ich keinen Fisch mehr damit,
aber es ist mein Hobby!!!!!!! 

Und wenn ein Fox Bissanzeiger kaputt geht dann kaufe ich mir halt einen neuen!!! Und weiter???
An meinem Auto geht auch mal was kaputt, und muß dann auch  wieder Kohle reinstecken!

Gruß Marco


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



> Aber es gibt auch noch Menschen die wo Geld haben und das Geld gerne in Angelsachen investieren.
> Ich habe meine Freude damit!!!!!!


Ist doch kein Problem Marco.Die einzige Frage die sich beim Kauf stellt ist die , ob  die Notwendigkeit besteht viel Geld ausgeben zu müssen.
Können und müssen sind 2 völlig verschiedene Schuhe.


----------



## allrounder11 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Ich habe mir das "*Laserfish Deluxe Radio Carp Set* " zugelegt.

Und kann dir dieses auch empfehlen.


@notung, überlege dir mal etwas was du sagst.


Die Bissanzeiger die genannt wurden , sind absolut top!


Wenn jeder nach deinen Vorstellungen kaufen würde, hätte keiner mehr was im Kühlschrank.


Mal ganz davon abgesehen , das die teuren Bissanzeiger völlig nutzlose Zusatzfeatures haben.

Wenn es mal soweit ist, das man einen Diebstahlschutz braucht, würde man mich vermutlich nicht mehr am wasser sehen:q


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Ich rate dir zu Funkbissanzeigern von Carp Sounder. Die entsprechen genau dem, was du suchst. 
Einzige Einschränkung: Falls du eine große Funkreichweite benötigst (wozu auch immer ), dann wären die Carp Sounder nichts für dich.


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das "*Laserfish Deluxe Radio Carp Set* " zugelegt.
> 
> Und kann dir dieses auch empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ist doch lecherlich, wegen 400€ hat doch jeder wo arbeitet noch was im Kühlschrank!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



Notung schrieb:


> Und was kostet den noch ein Fox Rx Set schlappe 390€ oder noch weniger.



Und von diesen 390€ muß oft eine 4-köpfige Familie leben! Und wenn ich als Single nur 1200€ im Monat zur Verfügung habe, davon Miete usw. zahlen muß, kann ich diesen Betrag auch nicht aufbringen.

Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, das Leute die so einen Betrag nicht aufbringen können oder wollen, in der Karpfenagler-Szene nicht sehr geachtet sind... Und in der Preisklasse bis 150€ bekommt man schon gute Bissanzeiger-Sets die ihren Zweck erfüllen. 

Allerdings helfen da Antworten wie "...für 120€ bekommt man nur Schrott.." nicht weiter.

Man kann und soll ja seine Meinung und Kaufempfehlung hier veröffentlichen, aber der Ton macht die Musik!

Damit spreche ich keinen bestimmten User an, sondern das geht uns alle an!

So, nach dem ganzen Off - Topic - Geplänkel würde ich vorschlagen, wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen.


----------



## allrounder11 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Ich rede nicht nur von den Bissanzeigern, sondern allgemein von deinen Tackletipps . 

Ich selbst empfehle bei gewissen Sachen auch teure Modelle.
Aber eben nicht bei allen und das aus gutem Grund.


Was rechtfertigt denn einen kauf , eines 400€ Bissanzeigers?

Komm mir bitte nicht damit, er hätte 25 LED's:q


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Nicht ein Bissanzeiger kostet 400 Euro, sondern 3 inkl. Reciever.|wavey:


----------



## allrounder11 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Nicht ein Bissanzeiger kostet 400 Euro, sondern 3 inkl. Reciever.|wavey:


 


Sorry, wenn ich mich da falsch ausgedrück habe, das war natürlich auf das Set bezogen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Außerdem hat der TE nach "Qualitäts-Bissanzeigern" gefragt und nicht nach Askari-Kram



http://www.carp.de/tackle/bissanzeiger/askari/index.shtml

Auch die haben, zumindestens teilweise, etwas dazugelernt...


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was rechtfertigt den Kauf eines Motorrades.... Gehts noch??? Warum muss sich jemand für den Kauf einer Sache fürs hobby rechtfertigen???? Und wenn das Teil 5000 € kostet und vergoldet ist -. na und - jeder kann das kaufen, wass er will!! Wems nicht passt, solls bleiben lassen.
> 
> Außerdem hat der TE nach "Qualitäts-Bissanzeigern" gefragt und nicht nach Askari-Kram




Endlich mal einer wo was verstanden hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



> Außerdem hat der TE nach "Qualitäts-Bissanzeigern" gefragt und nicht nach Askari-Kram


Gibt aber mehr als genug Leute die mit dem Askarikram zufrieden sind:q. Diesen Leuten reicht die reine Zweckerfüllung völlig aus.


----------



## Notung (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Hallo,
ja das wissen wir ja mittlerweile!#d#d
Es gibt aber genug die möchten was besseres!!!

Warum kaufen leute Stellas und Rubinia Shimano Rollen wenn es auch billiger geht.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



> Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, das Leute die so einen Betrag nicht aufbringen können oder wollen, in der Karpfenagler-Szene nicht sehr geachtet sind


Wenn du dich damal nicht täuscht. Auch in der Karpfenangler -Szene gehen die meinungen da weit auseinder.



> Und in der Preisklasse bis 150€ bekommt man schon gute Bissanzeiger-Sets die ihren Zweck erfüllen.


Dem einen reicht die Zweckerfüllung , die anderen wollen mehr...... kein Problem. Kann doch jeder kaufen was sein Herz begehrt.

Leider haben aber einige was die *reine nüchterne , objektive* Notwendigkeit angeht so ihre Probleme. Erst daraus entstehen dann solch Diskussionen wie diese hier. So werden ganz schnell Tellerränder zu unüberwindbaren Mauern.


----------



## j4ni (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, das Leute die so einen Betrag nicht aufbringen können oder wollen, in der Karpfenagler-Szene nicht sehr geachtet sind...



Moin,

das ist absoluter Unsinn und nur in absoluten Ausnahmen sprich Einzelpersonen oder bestimmte "Hunter-Gruppen" der Fall! Und auch wenn ich mich bestimmt nicht zur "Szene" dazu gehörig fühle, möchte ich mir hier doch noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit von einer solch verallgemeinernden Aussage distanzieren!


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Hi Martin,


> Was bringt es mir, wenn ich die Frage stelle, ob ich mir einen Merzedes, Jaguar oder BMW kaufen soll und jemand daher kommt und versucht mich zu überzeugen, einen Skoda zu kaufen.... NICHTS!!!


 
Dann hätte der TE fragen sollen ob er Fox , Delkim . CS oder Solar kaufen soll. Hat er aber nicht. Er hat nach Quallität gefragt. Und die fängt nun mal nicht *erst* bei diesen Herstellern an.
Daher auch meine Frage in meinem ersten Beitrag hier nach den Preisvorstellungen. Erst dann wäre ein ziehlgerichtetes Antworten möglich.


----------



## tarpoon (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

ach jungs, hochwertiges gerät macht einfach spaß. so ist es doch, oder? klar kann ich auch gut mit einem skoda glücklich werden. allerdings, spätestens nachdem ich mal in nem audi gesessen hab verschiebt sich mein wertempfinden. ich bin mir sicher der TE wird schon mal bissanzeiger besessen haben. jetzt will er halt 100% zuverlässige. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, so richtig glücklich wird er nur mit einer der 3 top-firmen. klar funktioniert das andere zeug auch irgendwie. wenn ich aber bereit bin mir was zu gönnen, möchte ich auch keine kompromisse eingehen. bei mir würden die falcons z.b. wegen ihrer nervigen pieperei gleich durchs raster fallen. andere sind damit total glücklich... versteht mich nicht falsch. ich fische immer noch eine externe funkbox zu meinen micron bissanzeigern. das auch noch so lange bis alles hin ist. ich kaufe nämlich erst neu wenn das alte kaput ist. allerdings möchte ich dann auch keine kompromisse eingehen. so bin ich immer gut gefahren. weil eigentlich ist es doch egal ob nun 150 oder 400 euro. es ist beides wirklich viel geld. dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und in der regel lange ruhe haben... das  sind halt meine erfahrungen.


----------



## Spector (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



tarpoon schrieb:


> ach jungs, hochwertiges gerät macht einfach spaß. so ist es doch, oder? klar kann ich auch gut mit einem skoda glücklich werden. allerdings, spätestens nachdem ich mal in nem audi gesessen hab verschiebt sich mein wertempfinden. ich bin mir sicher der TE wird schon mal bissanzeiger besessen haben. jetzt will er halt 100% zuverlässige. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, so richtig glücklich wird er nur mit einer der 3 top-firmen. klar funktioniert das andere zeug auch irgendwie. wenn ich aber bereit bin mir was zu gönnen, möchte ich auch keine kompromisse eingehen. bei mir würden die falcons z.b. wegen ihrer nervigen pieperei gleich durchs raster fallen. andere sind damit total glücklich... versteht mich nicht falsch. ich fische immer noch eine externe funkbox zu meinen micron bissanzeigern. das auch noch so lange bis alles hin ist. ich kaufe nämlich erst neu wenn das alte kaput ist. allerdings möchte ich dann auch keine kompromisse eingehen. so bin ich immer gut gefahren. weil eigentlich ist es doch egal ob nun 150 oder 400 euro. es ist beides wirklich viel geld. dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und in der regel lange ruhe haben... das  sind halt meine erfahrungen.



|good:|good:

diese diskusion hatten wir ja erst vor kurzen........ist echt schlimm hier.......notung hat vollkommen recht......sowie man hier hochwertiges Tackle empfiehlt,wird man vollgenöhlt.....leider immer von den selben leuten......jeder kann doch kaufen was er möchte.......wenn der TE erstklassige Bissanzeiger möchte,wird er um CS,Fox und Delkim garnicht drumherum kommen......wobei man ja bei CS in letzter Zeit auch viel negatives(Stromverbrauch,Reichweite ROC) hört


----------



## welsstipper (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

das ist doch immer das selbe, ich fische seit fast 4 jahren die gleichen bis anzeiger ich nenne mal keinen namen, die dinger haben mich damals inkl. versand 40 € gekostet. also wen mir jemand sagen will die billigen dinger taugen nichts, |krach:

ich fische auuch günstige ruten 45 € das stück und halten auch schon genauso lange. früher habe ich karpfen bis 25 pfund mit billigen ruten ausm baumarkt gefangen, wo ist das problem. 

meines erachtens macht es keinen unterschied ob diese oder diese jedeglich die austattung macht den unterschied. 

wen ihr meint nur weil da fox etc drauf steht gleich hunderte von euros ausgeben bitte schön aber nach 2 jahren ist die garantie auch da hinüber und du mußt dir neue kaufen. also selbst wen die billigen nichts taugen und nach 2 jahren im ar... sind, egal kaufe ich mir neue ich kann alle 2 jahre neue kaufen und selbst wen ich 5 mal gekauft habe bin ich immernoch günstiger als ihr mit euren fox etc kram. 

und es interessiert kein schwein was da drauf steht. 

nur damit ihr cooler seit ? ej jo alter guck mal habe ich bei ebay gekauft 390 € fett was ? 

junge werdet mal erwachsen.

wer will mit mir wetten das ich mit meinem günstigen tackel genauso viele fische oder mehr fange also ihr mit euren tausend euro schrott ???

kauft was ihr wollt aber meckert nicht rum ich habe kein geld oder hersteller xy sagt keine garantie mehr, oder sowas. ich kaufe meinen günstigen kram weil es ist nur ein hobby und nicht mein leben, ich schlafe lieber schön bequem und super gesund auf meinem wasserbett. das ist was nützliches und nicht dieses rumposaune und rum gepose ich habe alles von xy über tausend euro etc pp.


sorry mußte mal dampf ablassen :vik:

rest in peace


----------



## Spector (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

genau solche postings meine ich......in Deutschland darf man halt keine teuren Sachen kaufen......und Du kaufst ein Wasserbett....man....ein mittelklassebett hätte doch auch gereicht.......wie blöd.....dein wasserbett hat 2000€ gekostet......da kaufe ich mir ja 10 gute matratzen für....das reicht fürn rest des lebens.....wie blöd muß man sein.......merkste was.......dem einem sein wasserbett...dem anderen sein DelFosounder.....und wo hat wer behauptet,das man mit teuren bissanzeigern mehr fängt.......

ich sach nur Geiz ist Geil..........wenn alle so denken würden........dürfte niemand mehr deutsche Autos kaufen....weil der Dacia machts ja auch......:vik:


----------



## allrounder11 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Nochmal ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man teure sachen empfiehlt!
Auch ich empfehle bei rollen ausschließlich Daiwa und Shimano. 

Aber er redet in fast jedem Thread alles schlecht was nicht megateuer ist, obwohl andere hochzufrieden sind.

Bei den Bissanzeigern, ist der Tacklewahn völliger schwachsinn.

Ein Bissanzeiger muss zuverlässig sein. 

Er muss piepen, wasserdicht sein und auch sonst allen wetterbedingungen trotzen!


Mir wurde im Sommer der neue Delkim vorgeführt , war recht amüsant aber m.M.n. rechtfertigt das nicht das 5-fache des Preises gegenüber "normalen" Bissanzeiger.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ein Bissanzeiger muss zuverlässig sein.
> 
> Er muss piepen, wasserdicht sein und auch sonst allen wetterbedingungen trotzen!



Und genau deshalb nutze ich schon seit vielen Jahren Bissanzeiger von Carp Sounder. Die Pieper haben sich bewährt, was ich von günstigen Piepern nicht gerade behaubten kann. Im engeren Bekanntenkreis haben schon etliche "Schnäppchenbissnzeiger" das Zeitliche gesegnet und irgendwann haben alle ein bewährtes Markenprodukt gewählt.
Ein guter Bissanzeiger muss aber nicht teuer sein; ein zuverlässiger Bissanzeiger ist ein MUSS, ein Funkbissanzeiger ist meist nicht wirklich notwendig.


----------



## j4ni (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Moin,

meine Empfehlung sind die ATTs, die müßtest du eigentlich auch als zweier Set bekommen. Ich nenne dir einfach mal die Nachteile, ist denke ich hilfreicher als ständig zu höheren ABC ist der beste oder XYZ ist der beste.
Mein erstes Bedenken war wie bei den meisten...äh ja und wenn die Funke ausfällt? Was dann? Das Problem besteht bei den anderen BAs aber auch, ansonsten bräuchte man ja doch keinen Funk, oder? Ja ich weiß, dass man die anderen dann "laut" stellen kann  Die ATTs eben nicht, 10 Centstück auf die Spule und ne Untertasse drunter tun's Nachts doch auch und tagsüber sieht man den Biss ja! Ja das war ironisch. Das einzig wirkliche Problem eines Receiverausfalls sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nur in Frankreich bzw unterwegs. Meine Lösung ist in dem Fall ein Ersatzreceiver beim Tackledealer geborgt. Klappt aber bestimmt nicht bei jedem, weiß ich.
Ich habe ein Set Batterien zum Wechseln immer dabei und sobald eins leer sein sollte, wird ein neues auf Reserve bestellt...
Was mich tatsächlich ein wenig stört ist, dass es keine unterschiedlichen Töne für normalen Biss und Fallbiss gibt, das läßt sich ausserhalb des Winters aber ganz gut damit beheben auch bei einem Einzelpieper die Augen aufzumachen und zu schauen wo Kollege Hanger denn steht - klappt natürlich nur beim offenen Schirm und wird im Dome schon was schwieriger...
Joar und das war's auch schon was mich stört...ach doch nicht eine kleine Diode die Anzeigt ob der Receiver an ist wäre ein nettes Gimmik, würde allerdings auch Batterie fressen daher Idee wieder verworfen.

Ich hatte vorher EOS-R und habe lange über einen Ersatz nachgedacht und gesucht. Denn die waren BS! Und letztlich haben die ATTs das Rennen gemacht, da es an ALLEN Bissanzeigern kleinere oder größere Dinge auszusetzen gibt...der Trick ist die zu finden deren Macken zu einem passen


----------



## Lupus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

He he hier ist ja was los:q

Nun gut nachdem ich meine Priorität genannt habe mal was anderes!

Carpsounder ist Deutsch und mit Service der Ruf ist recht gut wie ich meine! (Ich selbst hab keine Erfahrungen mit den Piepern!)

Fox naja hier hört man schon mehr beschwerden (allerdings werden die wohl auch mehr Piper verkauft haben Mehr Pieper = Mehr Beschwerden falls ihr mich versteht). Service und das ist meine eigene Erfahrung:v! Du musst mit Wochenlangen Wartezeiten rechnen!

Die ATTs mmmhhh ja von wirklich vielen Leuten hört man begeisterte Kommentare! Ich selbst hab einige Bekannte und Kumpels von denen mal sicher sagen kann das sie die Scene darstellen...und die sind auch überregional bekannt! Auch diese Jungs fischen teilweise diese Pieper...und finden die cool!
In einem Angelladen hab ich mich mit Leuten unterhalten die schon seit Jahren Carphunter sind ...alle sind sie begeistert....
ABER wirklich kein einziger konnte mir sagen was die Teile besser können als andere! Alle (wirklich alle)waren von ihrer Größe und dem Design begeistert! Teilweise waren das Leute die bereits 2 Fox Sets im Keller hatten....wer Spass daran hat, ist ja ein Hobby!

Für mich wäre der größte Nachteil dieser Pieper das man ihre Sensibilität nur durch einen Umbau umstellen kann! Finde ich nicht sehr flexibel!

Und mal ehrlich Männer:
Von mir aus kann sich jeder kaufen woran er Spass hat! Das ist mir wirklich völlig Latte! Die Frage nach der Qualität oder der Zweckmäßigkeit hat aber in der gesamten Diskussion nichts zu tun! Hier ist meist von Tackel die Rede das cool ist...und aus diesem Grund ist es eben auch ein "bißchen" teurer!!! Und ich bin da übrigens auch nicht anders! Ich trage auch lieber das schwarze FOX Shirt als das schwarze Kogha Schirt....! Nur man muss da einfach ehrlich zu sich selbst sein!
Das jedenfalls ist meine Meinung!


----------



## j4ni (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Moin Lupus,

also die Vorteile für mich waren, dass die ATTs absolut wasserdicht sind, zur Not tun die auch Unterwasser. Zum anderen hat die Firma in England einen ähnlich guten Ruf wie CS hierzulande was Zuverlässigkeit angeht und auch die Funkreichweite bzw was mit wichtiger war die Zuverlässigkeit im Nahbereich durch Schilf, Strauch und Baum (das sprach auch wenn das jetzt wohl nicht so gut hier ankommt gegen die RX, mein Kollege fischt die und...) wurde von verschiedenen Seiten als gut bis sehr gut bescheinigt!
Was mir auch gut gefallen hat, was viele aber stört, ist dass ich nichts einstellen muss bzw auch gar nicht kann  Ich kann aber auch gut nachvollziehen, dass genau das andere abschreckt.
Das man die Sensibilität nur durch das Wechseln der Magnetrollen einstellen kann ist für mich kein Nachteil bzw war es dass bisher noch nicht und auch am Kanal bei nervig vielen dicken Pötten waren mir die Hupen noch unsensibel genug. Ich hab die normalen, also die am wenigsten sensiblen Rollen drauf und bin wie gesagt gut zufrieden. Wer viel an Strömen oder Flüßen mit viel Schiffahrt fischt, kann auch noch einen Magneten "rausbohren" oder einfach zu anderen Bissanzeigern greifen 
Weitere Pluspunkte waren das winzige Packmass und das "gute" Aussehen und das alles hat dann dazu geführt, dass die ATTs FÜR MICH die "großen Drei" locker und mir deutlichen Abstand hinter sich gelassen haben.
Die Nachteile habe ich ja oben schon mal genannt, denke bei anderen werden sich acuh wohl ncoh andere finden lassen, dass wären aber meine persönlichen Nachteile....


----------



## Lupus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Moin j4ni,
ja wie gesagt jedem das seine...schlecht sind die bestimmt nicht!
Und der Ruf von der Insel..naja die haben da ihre ganz eigen Welt wenn du mich fragst...

Unsensibel fischen und diese komplizierten / teuren Battarien...ne Danke! Wasserdicht...sind meine glaube ich nicht wenn man mit wasserdicht, wasserdicht meint:m aber auch das ist mir total Hupe! Bis jetzt haben die Teile jeden Regen und auch Schnee, Nebel und Sturm ausgehalten....
Natürlich kann man so eine Debatte auch immer nur vor dem Hintergrund der Nutzung führen...
Ich bin aber kein Schönwetterangler letztes Jahr waren es leider nur 30 Nächte ...aber auch da haben sie durchgehalten!
Zum Funk muss ich sagen auch damit bin ich super zufrieden!! Die Reichweite ist wirklich top! Die Kombination ca. 100m und dicke Baüme waren allerdings ein Problem! Aber soweit sitzt man ja auch nicht von seinen Ruten entfernt!
Bei freien Feld kommen die Teile übrigens wesentlich weiter als die 100m!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## j4ni (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

wollte dir doch nur die Vorteile nennen, da die dir doch noch keiner gesagt hat was die besser können als andere  Ach und die Tommies...ich mag sie eben! Unsensibel heißt in diesem Falle übrigens etwas weniger als 1 cm Schnureinzug, sind also nur die unsensiblen Magnetrollen und alles andere als unsensibel...
Was die Batterien angeht gibt's die günstig in der Bucht oder wegen meiner auch beim Fachhändler. In den Receiver kommt eine normale AA. Die Dinger die in die EOS mußten habe im Fotoladen PRO STÜCK 5 Euro gekosten, hätte es aber wohl auch billiger im Netz gegeben denke ich...


----------



## Lupus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Nun gut dann kenn ich jetzt die Vorteile#6! Ich find sie ja auch ganz schick...aber bis ich mir neue Pieper hole muss ich vorher noch so viele andere Dinge haben:m


Lupus


----------



## willi77 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Danke für alle Antworten, jetz bin ich schon etwas schlauer 

Eine Frage noch. Bei meiner Suche bin ich auf folgendes System gestoßen:

http://www.attackle.de/attxv2.htm
ATTX V2

Das ist ein Funksystem zum nachrüsten, aber deutlich kompakter und eleganter als ich es bisher kannte. Was haltet Ihr davon, ist das Teil zu empfehlen? So könnte ich meine bisherigen Bissanzeiger behalten, die sich seit 5 Jahren bewährt haben. Aber das würde natürlich nix nützen, wenn das System selbst unzuverlässig ist^^.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Nabend Willi,

Die V2 sind zuverlässig. Das System wird viel gekauft.Mir sind da keine Negativmeldungen bekannt. Alle die ich persönlich kenne erzählen nur gutes.
Nur versuch vor einem evt. Kauf in Erfahrung zu bringen ob die Teile mit deinem vorhandenen Bissanzeigern kompartiebel sind. Die V2 funktionieren zwar mit vielen BA's aber nicht mit allen.


----------



## tarpoon (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

das attx v2 system funktioniert bei allen mir bekannten usern hervorragend. viele fischen es zum beispiel mit günstigeren modellen von carpsounder. die neon oder super-range sind fast unkaputtbar, erweitert mit dem attx system hat man für schmales geld mit sicherheit lange freude...


----------



## j4ni (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Moin,

mit den gaaaanz alte CarpSounder in Verbindung mit den ATTX hat mein Kollge Probleme gehabt, und auch wenn es die Ausnahme bleibt und er den Pieper vor 8 (?) Jahren gebraucht gekauft hat....da gings nicht so gut, also im Zweifelsfall erst probieren 

Ansonsten kenne ich aber auch keine Risiken und Nebenwirkungen...


----------



## tarpoon (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

echt? was hat nicht funktioniert? lag aber mit sicherheit an den hupen)


----------



## SteffenG (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

also die einzigsten pieper die wasserdicht sind was immer das heissen mag sind die carpsounder !!!
Wobei für mich das nicht wasserdicht ist weil wasser dringt auch ins innere schon alleine durch die Tonlochscheibe, aber es macht den piepern garnichts aus !!!
Sie funktionieren sogar auch unter wasser ohne probleme !!!!(persönlich ausprobiert)

Aber selbst die anderen Piepern halten den Regen aus, bzw ein kurzer Sturz ins Wasser macht ihnen auch nicht man sollte nur die Batterie ausbauen ung gut trocknen dann geht das !!!

Für mich kommen nur 3 Marken zur auswahl die zuverlässig sind und für meine bedürfnisse gerecht werden aber jeder hat halt seine eigenen anforderungen an die pieper!!!

Platz1. Carpsounder
Platz2. Delkim oder Fox


----------



## j4ni (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*

Heiko: Der Sender tat nicht in Verbindung mit dem CS, lag wohl an der Buchse bzw das was drin ist, waren aber wie gesagt auch uralte CS...


----------



## Notung (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Qualitäts-Funkbissanzeiger (2er Set) gesucht*



steffeng schrieb:


> für mich kommen nur 3 marken zur auswahl die zuverlässig sind und für meine bedürfnisse gerecht werden aber jeder hat halt seine eigenen anforderungen an die pieper!!!
> 
> Platz1. Carpsounder
> platz2. Delkim oder fox




#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------

